# Cheese Selection Advice



## piaconis (Oct 9, 2012)

Alright folks!  Well, I tried my first cheese smoke over the weekend, using a small block of cheddar.  It is in my fridge in a vacuum bag for the recommended two weeks that I saw on here.  Mainly,_  _I was just looking to see if I could maintain the temperatures properly in my offset smoker.  Since that was successful, I'm going to next sample the flavor, and start developing my chip flavor profile.

Assuming all goes well, my next step is a trip down to Amish country to pick up a variety of cheeses.  I'm looking for some suggestions on cheeses that smoke well.  I figured I'd start with some different cheddar, colby, mozzarella, monterrey/pepper jack...the usual suspects...plus try one of the good flavored cheeses (like an onion cheese).  Any other suggestions?  Perhaps one or two that are more unusual picks that smoke well?


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like you got it covered, I got some Peppe rJack and sharp cheddar resting in the refrigerator as well, can't wait to hear about your results.


----------



## piaconis (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks SQWIB!  I'm considering a little Jarlsberg, as well.  Trying to come up with something that will add a little "wow" factor, and I think the onion or horseradish cheese might do the trick.

Any "gotchas" I should be worried about (other than the obvious temp "meltdown")?


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I love all kinds of smoked cheeses and here are a couple more for you to ponder

Gouda - Havarti-Chevre- Ementhaler - 

Roller just smoked some le Guyere and Edam this morning

Some of these are going to depend on what wood you use. If  you keep it mild like apple or pecan almost any cheese will improve. Most good cheese shops will let you taste it before you buy it so let your imagination run wild. 

This link might help you with some cheese descriptions 

http://www.igourmet.com/st/encyclopedia.asp


----------



## piaconis (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot Gouda.  My wife and I use it in smoked mac 'n' cheese.  Good flavor.

Any advice as to what the characteristics are of cheeses that take smoke well (i.e. type of milk, hard vs. soft, fat content, etc.).  Also, any food safety worries?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

It does sound like you have a good plan and I can't wait for the Q-View


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 9, 2012)

Swiss with apple smoke.


----------



## roller (Oct 9, 2012)

Smoking cheese is my new hobby. I am on my 11th verity..Gary has been helping me with my Mozz making..Thats a great link Gary thanks for posting it...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

The softer cheeses like brie and fresh mozzarella or goat cheese will take on much more smoke than the harder ones like cheddar. As far as safety - you are good to go. Once you vac seal it the cheese in not exposed to oxygen and for the most part will be mold free for a very long time.

If you get mold, do like the cheese stores do and cut it out with a knife dipped in a little vinegar water and seal it back up.

My wife's first job was removing the mold at Hickory Farms and splitting large wheels into package size pieces.  Of course I tease her that she was cutting the cheese at an early age


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

I've smoked Queso Fresco with good results. It's awesome in omelets, tacos and burritos.

I don't use vinegar when removing mold - I use good vodka!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Most cheese takes smoke real easy.
Try as many types as you can, preferably very high quality stuff.

I've got some homemade smoked parmesan drying down and aging, can't wait to sample that!



~Martin


----------

